# Chances of miscarriage decrease after heartbeat?



## Havmercy

I'm 7weeks pregnant today. My husband and I saw and heard our babies:baby: heartbeat at our first ultrasound. We have been keeping our pregnancy a secret from family:winkwink: until we are out of the "danger zone". What are the chances of having a miscarriage if Beta HCG has been steadily increasing and we have a heartbeat?:shrug: I'm 38 years old and this is our first pregnancy. I only need positive feedback, and statistics. I don't want any negative feedback. I'm worrying enough as it is.


----------



## Garnet

Havmercy said:


> I'm 7weeks pregnant today. My husband and I saw and heard our babies:baby: heartbeat at our first ultrasound. We have been keeping our pregnancy a secret from family:winkwink: until we are out of the "danger zone". What are the chances of having a miscarriage if Beta HCG has been steadily increasing and we have a heartbeat?:shrug: I'm 38 years old and this is our first pregnancy. I only need positive feedback, and statistics. I don't want any negative feedback. I'm worrying enough as it is.

I would wait until 12 weeks before telling everyone...Think positive and all should go well..:thumbup:


----------



## Nrs2772

I have read the chances for MC go down drastically after you hear a heartbeat, but the exact number I do not know. Perhaps you could google it?


----------



## SabrinaKat

Hi,

Having had a mc myself, the HB is a major indicator of a good pregnancy -- in this pregnancy, I had a scan at 9 wks and my ob/gyn said that the level of mc was about 5%, and dropped down to about 1% after 12wks. I did lose a baby at 7-8wks two years ago, but nothing was sadly right with that pregnancy; this time, everything has been on target (HB, scans, etc) and am now counting the weeks until mid-Feb when I get to meet my little boy -- just take care of yourself, rest, vitamins and hopefully, everything will progress normally and naturally. A loss CAN happen after the HB, but the risks are much lower....

best wishes


----------



## Borboleta

I got to hear my babies heartbeat too at almost 6 weeks and everything is going well:). I think that it is a good indicative to a healthy pregnancy. I am 38 too and this is my first baby as well:). 

God bless you with a Healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Havmercy

Thank ya'll so much for your reassurances ladies! Your responses brought tears to my eyes. We want this :baby: so much but I'm afraid to get too excited about the pregnancy. TTC and getting negatives is such a crushing blow, then once you get pregnant, the waiting, wondering, and worrying is so much.:wacko: I'm trying to stay positive and not stress over every little twinge of pain. Anytime I felt wetness, I rushed off to the bathroom dreading glancing at the tissue. I was poking my breasts to be sure they are still tender.:dohh: After reading so many posts on here that women spoke of miscarriages, made me terrified. I can not begin to tell ya'll how much better I feel. Your responses have given me new hope:hugs:


----------



## Havmercy

SabrinaKat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Having had a mc myself, the HB is a major indicator of a good pregnancy -- in this pregnancy, I had a scan at 9 wks and my ob/gyn said that the level of mc was about 5%, and dropped down to about 1% after 12wks. I did lose a baby at 7-8wks two years ago, but nothing was sadly right with that pregnancy; this time, everything has been on target (HB, scans, etc) and am now counting the weeks until mid-Feb when I get to meet my little boy -- just take care of yourself, rest, vitamins and hopefully, everything will progress normally and naturally. A loss CAN happen after the HB, but the risks are much lower....
> 
> best wishes

Thank you so much. I've read about women having miscarriages but none of them really spoke about their progress during the pregnancy that led to it. I can really appreciate the information that you have shared. Thanks so much for the numbers. Congratulations on your Valentines baby!!!


----------



## Jtiki

My midwife said that good HgC levels and hearing the heartbeat at 9 weeks drops the miscarriage rate to about 1% for women over 35.


----------



## RNTTC2011

My doctor's aren't asking for any Hcg levels yet since my first one (which I had to ask for from a resident because I wanted to know what it was). I heard that after 8 weeks the risk goes down to 1%. FX'd all our new beans our VERY sticky ones and that the worry will be behind us shortly! :dust:


----------



## Havmercy

Jtiki said:


> My midwife said that good HgC levels and hearing the heartbeat at 9 weeks drops the miscarriage rate to about 1% for women over 35.

Thanks. My 1st beta HCG was 410, two days later,2nd beta HCG was 939 and five days later third beta HCG was 5,133. I was hoping I had good numbers.:happydance:


----------

